# Staffie with hind leg problem



## richtapestry (Feb 28, 2013)

My Staffordshire Bull Terrier Dilly is three years old. She loves to run. Every now and then, though, she ends up with a limp in her hind leg (always the same one). Usually this lasts for two days then she back is running on all fours. 

This time though it has lasted for two weeks. She is not in pain but very reluctant to put the fourth leg on the floor. I believe leg weakness is a genetic problem with the breed? I have not been to the vet because I thought honestly what could they do? But maybe there is a solution to this problem out there?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

If it's not going to the floor then your dog is in pain 

It could be as simple as a pulled muscle but could be something more serious.

Have you tried resting her for more than a few days?

Are you walking her on it now?

I'd be inclined to rest her for several days after the limp has gone and go to the vet because it's been going on for some time now.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I think staffies are a breed that can be prone to luxating patella? I'd get her to the vets and get it checked out as if it's bad it may need correcting


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

richtapestry said:


> My Staffordshire Bull Terrier Dilly is three years old. She loves to run. Every now and then, though, she ends up with a limp in her hind leg (always the same one). Usually this lasts for two days then she back is running on all fours.
> 
> This time though it has lasted for two weeks. She is not in pain but very reluctant to put the fourth leg on the floor. I believe leg weakness is a genetic problem with the breed? I have not been to the vet because I thought honestly what could they do? But maybe there is a solution to this problem out there?


You can get something called Luxating patellas which is just the name for slipping kneecaps. Its often a genetic thing where the knee joint doesnt form correctly and "fit" properly as one part is too shallow the other part pops out.
Its more common in some breeds then others, and I do know of a staffie with it too. He probably would have been about the same age when he had his repaired and is fine now.

If it is luxating patellas there are grades of it from 1 to 4. Grade 1 being the least and grade 4 being the worst. Grade one just often pops out and in again of its own accord, suddenly hopping on it and then running normally is a classic sign. Grade one depending on how often it does it usually doesnt always mean surgery. Grade 2 does sometimes as it can be prone to arthritic changes later that can cause problems. 3 and 4 always need surgical correction.

The vet can usually tell if it is luxating patellas on manipulation by what it does when they manipulate it out and then let go. I know the worst grade the knee is permanently out of joint and cant be manipulated back, the other grades full in between the two.

Other possiblilty could be a problem with her cruciate ligament sometimes they can tear worst cases, again if they do then surgical repair is needed.

Other common rear leg problems are often hip joints that like the luxating patellas are not a good fit the socket is to shallow for the ball joint and again displace or depending on how bad it is arthritic changes can occur later and cause problems.

The above is worse case scenarios of hind leg problems, it could even be possible that she has got a bad sprain, strained ligament or pulled muscle even soft tissue injuries can cause problems too.

If it has been two weeks this time and she is still reluctant to put it down and bare weight on it, really she does need to see the vet. If he suspects something of something is glaringly obvious on orthopaedic exam he will likely want to x ray. If he cant fins anything suspect or glaringly obvious you may find he will put her on complete rest and give you anti inflammatoried for a week possibly two and see how she goes.


----------



## richtapestry (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you for a very informative reply. I am taking her to the vet tomorrow so this message is mostly a thank you to everyone who posted and a summary coupled with a request for a little bit more info. It would seem that the patella , or possibly hip is the most likely problem since it is reoccurring, in the past has been self-treating but in this instance has not responded to rest of over two weeks.
When she was a pup she would occasionally squeal during gentle play, as though someone ha trodden on her paw. I think that she probably has genetic hip problems, or patella problems and we had simply applied pressure in the wrong place.
On the assumption she needs an x ray coupled with surgery, what is the likely cost? We are not insured. 
Finally a reassurance to the pain problem. It is always a difficult balance when you have a dog walking on three legs but is very keen to go out for a run. I rested her for first three days then about two weeks. You never know whether you are doing the right thing, as she seems so deprived when she doesn't get a good walk. When she is walking on three legs she seems happy and not in pain, but of course I'll check that with the vet.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

richtapestry said:


> Thank you for a very informative reply. I am taking her to the vet tomorrow so this message is mostly a thank you to everyone who posted and a summary coupled with a request for a little bit more info. It would seem that the patella , or possibly hip is the most likely problem since it is reoccurring, in the past has been self-treating but in this instance has not responded to rest of over two weeks.
> When she was a pup she would occasionally squeal during gentle play, as though someone ha trodden on her paw. I think that she probably has genetic hip problems, or patella problems and we had simply applied pressure in the wrong place.
> On the assumption she needs an x ray coupled with surgery, what is the likely cost? We are not insured.
> Finally a reassurance to the pain problem. It is always a difficult balance when you have a dog walking on three legs but is very keen to go out for a run. I rested her for first three days then about two weeks. You never know whether you are doing the right thing, as she seems so deprived when she doesn't get a good walk. When she is walking on three legs she seems happy and not in pain, but of course I'll check that with the vet.


Fitzpatrick refferals is a specialist orthopaedics and neuro surgery (dont know if you ever saw the TV programme the Bionic Vet) they have some good information on the website about the conditions although of course are not the only place you can have the surgery carried out. It does give you on there the various options for the conditions mentioned.

Patella Luxation.
Patellar Luxation

Cruciate Ligament.
TPLO Tibial Plateau Leveling Osteotomy,Cranial Cruciate Ligament Injury

Hip Dysplasia.
Hip Dysplasia

That should give you some information as to understanding the various conditions and what treatment is available at least.


----------

